# Adding new plants into tank



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

I just bought various plants from the auction today, and I was wondering, is there anything I should do to treat it to ensure that I don't transfer any hydras or parasites? I welcome any snails though. 

I obtained all my previous plants from people who take good care of plants, so never thought of needing to treat them before.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I personally never worry about it.

If I have an algae problem I do give my plants a bleach bath for 2 to 5 minutes depending on the plant. I actually did some of this today.

But bleaching plants can hurt the plants if not careful. Probably a better way for your needs.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

I know that come keep theirs in a small quarantine tank for some time before moving it to the intended aquarium. There were some good deals on 2.5g tanks at the auction, almost got on for myself for just that purpose.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If you are concerned you can make a bath of 1 tbsp of Alum per gallon of water and soak for 30 minutes. It will kill off a lot of things without damaging the plants. Alum can be purchased at the drug store or at the grocery store in the pickling section.


----------



## wantzz (Apr 2, 2013)

for either bleach or alum mentioned here is the whole plant soaked including the roots if any?


----------

